#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل درایور های انواع سخت افزار کامپیوتر و لپ تاپ >  > سوال: آپدیت گرافیک کامپیوتر

## persiansong

سلام
دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه گرافیک nvidia رو اپدیت کرد البته بصورت دقیق و اصولی. 
ممنون میشم

----------

*mohsen_jun_2005*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## AMD

اپدیت درایور منظورت هست ؟

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## mohsen_jun_2005

> سلام
> دوستان کسی میدونه چطور میشه گرافیک nvidia رو اپدیت کرد البته بصورت دقیق و اصولی. 
> ممنون میشم


*سلام، آپدیت فریمور؟ یا آپدیت درایور؟ آپدیت فریمور برای منم سواله!*

----------

*nekooee*

----------


## reza_rojin

آموزش اصولی 

https://forums.sakhtafzarmag.com/thr...81%DB%8C%DA%A9

----------

